# Lawn Mower



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

It's that time of year to get your mowers out! Here's mine.
Happy Spring!
fordcowboy


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Farm out man. Would you be so kind as to disclose the source for your Deere. I've got to make one of those.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: needs a beer holder on the fender!!! 
CJ


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Nothing Runs Like A Deer!*

It only lacks a 21st century Zomboid Man in the driver's seat. See the Bob Zilla for a consultation. 






(Hint: Please to think _Zomboid Man _when you hear _Schizoid Man_.)

I am guessing the scale is 1:55 - would that be correct? :hat:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

ACES! Great Work! Please, share the details... where did you get the body?


Damn weeds, cheap ass seed
now my wife is screaming at me
these toys I've got, I really need
21st century Zomboid Man

(cue Fripp solo)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> It only lacks a 21st century Zomboid Man in the driver's seat. See the Bob Zilla for a consultation.
> 
> I am guessing the scale is 1:55 - would that be correct? :hat:


Fordcowboy & Russ,

VJ has the right idea on the tip of his tounge. Put a 1:55 version of your Wife on that Deere and paint some track green. Haaaaaaaaaaahahhaaha keep mowing baby! 

CJ with this senario you become the beer holder...lol Gonna need a 1:55 folding chair also. :drunk:


Bob...she thinks my tractors sexy...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got the body from Farm & Home Supply. It's sitting on a Tyco chassis. Knobby tires are from a Nissan truck. It does have a beer holder on the fender, it's small, but there. The deck is 2" wide. When flying around the track the tires make a funny noise. I guess I gotta find some beer for the cup holder. 
On my real lawnmower I have a cup holder on the hood for easy access. 
Thanks for looking! 

Later,
Fordcowboy


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha!

Very cool Lendell.

Just put the first cut on our lawn last week...woulda been more fun yer way!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Those tires DO make a funny noise! We race those off road trucks with the knobby tires and it's even more crazy when there are four of them going around at once. You can hear each other's driving style though.....and get to where you can "drive by sound" for your timing.
Love the lawn mower conversion. Things like this are what make this hobby so much fun.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Now that's thinking outside the box! Way to go Lendell.
hojoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WAY TOO FUNNY!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Do you take on side jobs?? I've cut my lawn twice already and it needs cutting again.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lendell,
Bring that thing over to my house and you can run around the yard.  Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Neat JD!!!!



videojimmy said:


> where did you get the body?


Ive seen them at walmart as well


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i have a friend who races lawn tractors (actually, he does tractor pulls with them, but I guess that's considered racing). i have GOT to do a couple of these for him...

--rick


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Roadrunner - I'll bring my lawnmower over, if you pay for my gas! 
ParkRNDL - The idea for a lawntractor pull is a cool idea.
Does anyone know where the first recorded tractor pull took place?? 
My lawnmower body is from Ertyl. Anyone having trouble finding these let me know. I'll get some to you. Just pay for the lawnmower + shipping. I found mine at Farm & Home Supply.
Later,
Lendell


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

fordcowboy said:


> Does anyone know where the first recorded tractor pull took place??


"The first recorded "motorized" pulling events took place in 1929 -- one in Bowling Green, Mo., and one in Vaughansville, Ohio." from first link
http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Set/9671/Pulling/history.html
http://www.farmmachineryshow.org/Tractor Pull/tpHistory.aspx


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Your right man. That ten miles south from me .My old old running grounds.  fcb


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.. A couple 3" hairpin curves, a criss cross, and a couple of 6" curves...Painted green....Wrapping around the house... This just might work.. LOL


----------

